# long term rental



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone know if a place is advertised for say 400 per month if there is any way to negotiate a better price for a year or 2 solid booking?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> Anyone know if a place is advertised for say 400 per month if there is any way to negotiate a better price for a year or 2 solid booking?


offer to pay 2 years upfront?


seriously though - this is a good time to negotiate rents down - if they won't negotiate then there are plenty of other properties out there



it's also unlikely that you'll get a contract for longer than 11 months


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

no not 2 years perhaps half a year at a time but .. then again id be worried id get scammed lol

Hmm i want to go thru all the steps of renting with you and also how to go about wifi and how much that is.

How can i be sure the rental agreement isnt a scam ..
And I guess id need to check with the gas elec water company to make sure the bills have been paid as i could end up with there bills? as the bills are on the property not the person? ( that seems a bit mad)

any easy way to go about this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> no not 2 years perhaps half a year at a time but .. then again id be worried id get scammed lol
> 
> Hmm i want to go thru all the steps of renting with you and also how to go about wifi and how much that is.
> 
> ...


I think you're over-worrying



renting - you see a property - you say you'll take it - you agree a rent - you agree a moving date - you agree a contract (they are pretty standard) you pay a month deposit & a month rent upfront - you move in ............just like anywhere else really

get your rental agreement independently translated - it has to be in spanish to be legal 

a lot of owners don't change bills into the tenant's name (in 8 years we haven't had bills in our name until now ) - you just pay the bill when you see it


wifi/phone etc will depend on exactly where you are


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess i would need to rent just as im there and i cant pre book something 

and if i wanted to move on how would i get my deposit back ... probably a few horror storys about deposits im sure


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Moving on and getting your deposit back, will be agreed and put into your rental contract upon moving in & signing. Normally its 1 months notice, shouldn't be an issue unless you have a moody landlord


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Renting is just as in the UK. Some landlords good, some evil. The same with tenants.
We pay our rent in two six-monthly sums and got a reduction of 500 euros a month for so doing therefore you might get a similar pro rata reduction although you surely won't get much on 400 euros - maybe up to 25% if you're lucky though..
What you will get for your 400 euros depends very much on location, just as in the UK.
Our water and electricity bills are in our landlord's name but paid from our bank account. Our phone/internet bill is in our name.
It is very rare to get your deposit back so most people simply don't pay the last month's rent. 
We are on extremely good terms with our landlord, an Austrian massage-parlour owner. 
Having been landlords ourselves, now, as tenants, we can see both sides of renting property. 
We've been renting our villa for three years now, each year signing an eleven month contract and will sign again next month.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

good about the reduction 500 euros a month?? thats loads 

25% on 400 a month is loads thats 300 a month instead?

yes i could pay 6 months at a time but with that saving its well worth it OMG!

people never get there deposits back? why?? so when you ask they refuse ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> good about the reduction 500 euros a month?? thats loads
> 
> 25% on 400 a month is loads thats 300 a month instead?
> 
> ...


I dare say some people do get their deposits back - I just don't know anyone

there always seems to be 'damage' equal to the deposit, or 'outstanding bills' 



and not all owners are willing to give a reduction on rent, either - we actually left one place because the owner wouldn't & we found something much better for a lower rent around the corner - we'd have been happy enough to stay there if she'd agreed to a reduction

the place stood empty then for well over a year - but now has tenants who we believe are actually paying MORE than we did!! (so we are told - we know someone who knows etc etc)

generally though, rents have come down a lot - we pay less now for a much better property than we did 8 or even 1 year ago, and are considering asking for a discount if we pay a chunk upfront!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

el_cartero said:


> good about the reduction 500 euros a month?? thats loads
> 
> 25% on 400 a month is loads thats 300 a month instead?
> 
> ...


Depends, as Xabia says. But few landlords retain large deposits - the temptation to use it is too strong!!
Obviously, the higher your rent the greater the reduction you can negotiate.
If you pay six of your eleven months up-front a reduction of around 20% could be acceptable....I really don't know.
But - depending on where you decide to rent - the scarcity factor will be important.
Many apartments in the more popular areas are owned by people desperate to get tenants so they will be able to pay their mortgages...or so I've heard.


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

we didn't get our deposit money back because the landlord said we damaged the sofa (really we didn't expect it back cos she was quite poor but she was a little dishonest in the end,,) although it was hard to prove if we did it or it was wear and tear, we had been in the place 2 years and i thought she was a friend so it just goes to show... we are now renting another place and we had photos of everything done and we signed them all and so did the landlord, he has been fab and replaced a cooker because i thought it looked a little dangerous and he agreed without any problem, we negotiated 50 euros off the price of 650 and we also got the keys a week and a half before the contract started so that we could move our stuff out slowly and clean up the old place (although if i had known what a pig the landlady was going to be i really wouldn't have, the place was cleaner when i left than when i first got there) i say just to be on the safe side if there is any damage when you first arrive then take pics and email them to the landlord so you both have a record of the current state of the house and this will help you in the future, if you expect that you wont get the deposit back (don't pay more than a month) then any thing you do get is a pleasant surprise.. I do know of some people that have got their deposit back so not everyone is bad!!! good luck wherever you end up renting


----------

